# Arrow spine 35lb longbow



## stikbow208 (Dec 15, 2013)

Use this calculator. Unless you have a long draw and/or shoot a heavy head 400s will be too stiff. This calculator should get you close. It works well for me as long as all info entered is correct. It also lets you play with shafts and components to decide what you want to shoot.

https://www.3riversarchery.com/dynamic-spine-arrow-calculator-from-3rivers-archery.html


----------



## bbtradlb (Jul 8, 2016)

I’m using a 620 spine (platinum plus 1916) in that length from my 35# longbow (my draw is 28”).


----------



## john mccabe (Nov 6, 2005)

I’d think a 600 spine is closer


----------



## MontanaMarine (Nov 22, 2019)

I've got a 35# Slick Stick. It plays well with 30.5" 500 with 145gr points and the 12 gr inserts. It also seems to do well with 30.5" 600s, and 125gr points plus 12gr inserts. I'm drawing just shy of 31".


----------



## Bisch (Sep 10, 2016)

.400 spine???? Waaaaaaay too stiff for a 35# bow! You would have to have 400gr up front to make that work. I can just barley get a full length .400 spine shaft to work off my 50# bows with 225gr up front, and a 29” DL.

I agree with the post above, that a .600 spine is more than likely what you should look at.

Bisch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Btodd00 (Oct 19, 2019)

I would be using 150 grain heads, and a 29 inch draw. 500 spine I thought would be the starting point but the chart they have threw me off


----------



## Btodd00 (Oct 19, 2019)

Thanks for the info everyone


----------



## martha j (May 11, 2009)

a 700 or 1816 would be my choice for a 35# montana.


----------



## Rangercjb (Dec 25, 2019)

600 carbon warrior uncut 4inch feathers 125 field tip flys well of my 36#


----------



## Yooper-travler (Feb 28, 2011)

My lowest Hill-style (ASL) is 36#. 800 spine works well as does light 5/16 POC.


----------



## 6bloodychunks (Oct 26, 2005)

i would also recommend a 700 or 800 spine depending on point weight and amount of centershot,


----------



## shamus275 (Oct 10, 2010)

I agree, 700 or even 800 spine arrows are whats needed.


----------



## camperjim (Oct 22, 2016)

I would drop the point/insert weight to 100 grains or less. This is not a hunting bow and there is no need for a heavy arrow. With a light point a 700 or 800 spine arrow should work. If you want an inexpensive carbon, you could try the Predator II.


----------



## woof156 (Apr 3, 2018)

From the variety of spine responses the bottom line is you should buy a few arrows bareshaft them along with some fletched and see for yourself== bows are not all equal nor arrow manufacturers--I shoot 500 spine 140 gr tip 29 inches from a 36# bow and they fly well with bareshafts at 15 and 20 yds but that is my set up and there are lots of variables. The problem is your set up may require 700 or 600 or do well with 500's and you can only know by trying. If you want a good start point go with the manufacturers recommendation for length and bow set up-- try a few and decide before you invest in lots of arrows. I have a room full of arrows that I could use as stumpers and 3D long shots over swamps.....forest arrows. I've shot 5,6, and 700 spine arrows from my 36-38# bows and they all shoot pretty well out to 30M so there is a lot of play in the spine chart because feathers make up for small errors. The bareshafts on the 6 and 700's show a bit of weak side hits but again once fletched they fly equally.


----------



## kayak (Jun 20, 2019)

bbtradlb said:


> I’m using a 620 spine (platinum plus 1916) in that length from my 35# longbow (my draw is 28”).


Interesting. I’m shooting 30” 1916s from a recurve that pulls 37# at my draw. I chose these based on Viper1’s chart.

http://www.shootingthestickbow.com/ArrowGuide.html


----------

